
Twitter Bootstrap 2.0 Released - aaronbrethorst
http://twitter.github.com/bootstrap/?20
======
sephlietz
duplicate: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3536291>

------
saryant
According to their bug tracker the issue with Popover not accepting string
constants as title/content has been solved. I'll be moving to 2.0 right away,
or at least trying to shim that fix into my own project. Should take care of a
bug I've been battling for the last few hours.

~~~
5vforest
Had the same issue, was a super easy (one-line) fix in bootstrap-popover.js
though.

